

How to Price your SaaS Application – The Definitive Guide - paraschopra
http://www.pluggd.in/how-to-price-your-saas-application-the-definitive-guide-297/

======
justindz
From the title, I thought this was going to be more like "how to arrive at the
price for your SaaS Application" but it's more like "how to choose the price
model for your SaaS Application" which I think is actually easier and less
interesting. Still a good summary for anyone interested in this topic who's
been living under the ocean for a few years.

~~~
mixmax
If that's what you're looking for here's a blogpost I wrote that explains how
to use some basic statistics to arrive at exactly the price that maximizes
your profits.

[http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2009/01/getting-product-
pricing-...](http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2009/01/getting-product-pricing-
right.html)

------
markkoberlein
"The real number could be arrived by studying competition, market size, target
audience, perceived value of your service and many other factors."

It would be helpful if someone did a study on pricing plans of popular web
apps and could show how the pricing models affected the overall success of the
apps in their own markets.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
We've started to collect "pricing urls" on Cloudomatic.com I've been thinking
of doing a few things with all of these pages. One is: how many plans are
there on average? How many have a free trial and average length? Average price
for a saas app.

Another is talking to a good chunk of startups and doing a: this is how you
determine pricing white paper.

What would be useful to you guys?

~~~
wizard_2
I'd say yes, but not because I know it will be useful, but because I think it
would be interesting to compare people's marketing and customer segmenting
strategies.

------
manojranaweera
Hi, We are thinking about the same issue. Hence
<http://www.techcelerate.org/apr10workshop>. Let us know if anyone fancy
joining via video link?

